# Please tell me it gets easier!!!!



## Lenalou

We've had Toby for almost 3 weeks now, he's almost 10 weeks, and has settled really well. He sleeps through, rarely has accidents during the day and is sitting and staying on command. We all love him to bits but I'm really struggling with the whole lifestyle change (I'm calling it post puppy depression!). I've been in tears most days with the whole strain of looking after him. My husband works long hours, I've got two young boys and 90% of the responsibility is falling to me. 

I feel like I'm constantly in tatty clothes, sat on the kitchen floor and getting no housework done! A few times recently I've said he has to go, but in reality I'd be devastated. 

I'm hoping that once he's had his last jab and we can get out and about it'll open up a whole new world. 

Has anyone else felt so overwhelmed like this? Does it get better as they get older?!??


----------



## Lyndam

Yes overwhelmed
Yes Easier once they get out and get tired and also as they get older and get to understand what you want 

You remember what it's like to have new babies ? That. 

Plus they are high energy dogs who love to be with us .

If you read enough in vizsla forums you ll find its normal normal normal. 

Helps if you have someone to share it with though but if you can get through this and you keep up the training and exercise then they turn into marvellous dogs with not a bad bone in their bodies and Ada bonus mine makes me laugh several times a day. 

Once the pup gets older get your husband taking it out and Turing it out and consider a dog walker or better still soe form of daycare to help you have a break/tire it out. 
I ve never done that as my kids are with me mostly and in 20s so can help out but I ve always had the possibility in mind if it got too much for me .


----------



## mswhipple

It gets easier!


----------



## Hunter.IT

As Lyndam said, for sure it'll get easier as the pup grows! Our boy hunter is now 6.5 month, still a handful but a lot easier compare to the time we brought him home. The great thing about pups are they grow much faster than kids, so in no time will be a grown and amazing dog. 
Keep up the good work, the first months are not easy, but now that we look back, they are all amazing memories! Just enjoy your new lifestyle and make the most out of it.


----------



## CatK

It gets easier! I was in tears a few times, seems mad now as he's so amazing and the time has flown by. If in doubt, try to stay calm, the pup absorbs whatever you give out and you get it back tenfold whether it be love and training or stress and frustration. Good luck!


----------



## MCD

Yes it does get easier! Most of the training, feeding and exercise fell on me as well. Only I had a job, a puppy, a house and yard to keep up and on top of that- My husband and I were in a serious car accident when we went to see Dharma at three weeks old. So I was juggling physiotherapy twice a week as well. I made myself sick and very tired and promised I would not let myself get this way again. Dharma is almost 8 months old and is the most wonderful thing I could have done! she is therapy for me and an amazing companion for us. She is very good at keeping us active and we have lost some weight.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

It does get easier but if you are already second guessing your decision this early on, that is a serious warning signal. Vizsla's are a high energy, high maintenance breed. Even as adult dogs they follow you everywhere, they snuggle with you, they crave attention and they need lots of play & running time. They do best with a 100% committed and experienced dog owner.

I would have a calm & serious discussion with your spouse while the dog is still a pup and hasn't bonded with the family too much yet and decide if a Vizsla is right for you. 

If so, that's great! If not, you should get with the breeder immediately so he can be quickly re-homed. If the breeder won't take him, please find a Vizsla rescue. And I'm sure they will find him a loving home.

I'm sorry you are having these issues but please do what is best for the dog - be it with your family or another one. You could always rescue a different breed - a calm, 2 or 3 year old dog instead if your family is truly committed to dog ownership. They need love too!


----------



## Hbomb

It does get easier! I agree it is more difficult on your own.. the week after we got H my husband went skiing for 2w (despite my protests) and so I was left alone with him when he was at his most difficult! I remember having to change into old, tatty clothes before going to see him in the morning, and wear long sleeves so the puppy bites didn't hurt too much. Having a nipping puppy hanging onto your trouser leg was definitely demoralising. 

If you have a friend with a vaccinated, healthy, friendly dog, invite them over to meet the pup. My good friend came over most days to help with H and she was an invaluable source of support. Plus got H used to meeting dogs and it tired him out. 

You are right, when he can get out and about it gets a lot easier. If you can book into puppy training/socialisation these classes are great fun and you will meet other puppy owners going through the same thing as you!


----------



## emilycn

yes, promise. Lua (now 7 months) is my first vizsla and the first puppy i've raised on my own without a family of 5 to share the work. and work, indeed, it is. I think it's a vizsla-owner right of passage to seriously question your sanity at least once during early puppyhood.


----------



## Melissa_DT

It definitely gets better, but it's a roller coaster for the first little while. The puppy will test you and go through stages of rebellion as he gets older but eventually when things "click" it will be very rewarding to see all the hard work pay off in the form of a great companion. As others have said, most of us question our sanity when we were in the puppy stages!

My boy is 14 months now and while there's still some things that we are working on (getting his recall better and his manners with house guests) but he is MUCH easier to handle than he was when he was a little pup. So as long as you're 100% committed to putting in the time and work, it will get easier for sure. But patience is a virtue that the Vizslas teach best


----------



## texasred

There is nothing wrong with putting the puppy in a crate and getting a few things done, or just take a nap.
It would take me 3 times as long to get housework done with the puppy out. I just put the pup up, and get my things done in a hour and a half. Then I could enjoy puppy time without being frustrated that I was behind on everything else.
If you setup some kind of schedule, it helps.


----------



## nict9

Seems to be a theme here where all the men disappear for the first week or so!! mine had to work away the first week an half we had Humphrey home. Still works away a lot. there were nights I was in tears and thought I cant cope with this dog, but once he got over that puppy phase (hes 7.5 months now) he has been amazing. We are on holidays next week and I cant bear the thought of leaving him. Oh how times change


----------



## tknafox2

Easier??? I would not really say easier, I would say different!!
Like baby to toddler, to child , to adolescent, to teen.... It is never easy!!
But I just can't imagine life, MY Life, with out my pup!!!


----------



## MeandMy3

Oh, I feel your pain. My husband is gone during the week for work and is home most weekends. The first few weeks we had our Bristol, I would call and beg him to come home, just so I could get a bit of sleep. When he is home on the weekends, she either sleeps through the night, or he sleeps through her whining. She is a little over a year and still has to go out once during the night most nights. 

It does get easier, or you get used to it.  

Good luck!


----------



## wbavos

My Daisy will be 15 weeks tomorrow & she's been with us since she was 6 1/2 weeks old--it has already improved. Not easy but improved! 

The first two weeks she was up multiple times a night & would want to eat & play, too during some random early morning hours or late night. Then she started realizing that she only needed to go out to potty then back to bed with an occasional drink of water. Still multiple times, and the last 2 weeks or so, she mostly gets up only once it twice a night to go potty & then back to bed. She goes to bed when I do (about 9pm--earlier than most people) & gets up with me (5am unless it's a weekend).

She's certainly my dog as my hubby can get up out of bed & she will barely move! I get up to check on one of our daughter's & she's following right behind me (now that she knows she can jump off the bed & jump back in!). Before she figured out that she could get in & out of our bed, she would whine & pace at the end of the bed & cause my hubby to get up, too! Her crate accidents have lessened as well, but she still has one at least once a week (she is crated & has been since 7 1/2 weeks when we leave for work). She's good for about 4 hours now...any longer & she's probably going to have an accident in her crate.

I can't wait until the 29th of Jan b/c that's when she'll be fully vaccinated!! And we can actually leave our back yard & go on walks!! She has been signed up for puppy class since before we got her & they said she could attend at 10 weeks with proof of vaccines, but my vet said--not until fully vaccinated! So she'll finally get to go to her puppy class that we paid for months ago! 

Overly excited first time puppy owners--yup, that's us. ;-) Good luck & know that it gets easier & my Daisy is learning so quickly as is my whole family! Here she is this weekend with my 4 year old--both napping!


----------



## Lazslomax

Ha, ha, yes it gets easier, or do you just adjust.
This is a Vizsla! I tell my children they shoudl come with a warning label. First you have to realize they are super active. Naughty, but on the flip side, adorable and sensitive.
Remember, a Vizsla's number one goal is to please you.
You have to be patient and do not over scold, they will break.
Enjoy and love your new baby!!


----------



## MilesMom

I can completely relate to the feeling that you are not getting any housework done! 

I used to carry my pups when picking up the house, and if cleaning, I would set them on a blanket in the room I was in with an antler and soft toy (after a little play session). As long as I was close by, both pups were happy. I have vivid memories of a pup in one arm, and a vacuum in the other. 

It does get easier, don't worry! I was reading this post while getting ready for work today. I used to gate them in the bathroom with me while I got ready for work, and I realized how much easier it's gotten when I ready this post. Today while I got ready for work I had one dancing around the house with a kong, and the other lying peacefully in a dog bed. Your pup will get there soon!  But enjoy these baby days, our breeder just had a litter and all the puppy pics are killing me, they grow up too fast.


----------



## Lenalou

Thanks for all the responses! I actually had a really good day with him today, until an hour ago. But it's early evening here in UK, cold, miserable, two tired cranky boys to cope with as well as a tired pup so it's pretty much expected that I'll melt down around now!! 

I really hope I'll manage. I've had depression before and I'm feeling similar symptoms which is pretty scary. I actually thought a dog would do me good!!

Our thinking at the moment is that we'll carry on as we have been for at least a month. By which time we'll be able to go out, Toby will have started his puppy classes and fingers tightly crossed, I'll look back and laugh about this period. We're an active family and have wanted a dog for years so I so hope it works out

If I'm still feeling really stressed and unable to cope the best thing for Toby is to go to a home that will give him all the love he deserves. My children will be devastated and so will I, but it's not fair on him. Wish me luck :'(


----------



## getsome

Can I ask a question about whether or not you've been able to begin puppy kindergarten? Are there classes you can attend, or are you limited by your vaccination schedule?

Also, how did your breeder go about choosing a puppy for you and your family?

Good luck to you! You may not feel it now, but they say you get the dog you need, not necessarily the one you want.
~B


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Leanlou, I read into all of that in your first post. 

Priority #1 is to take care of yourself and your boys. If that is going well then a puppy fits into the picture. A dog is a wonderful healer but they do need a good stable home.

I'm so sorry you are having difficulty. I hope it all works out for your family and your V baby.


----------



## nict9

Believe me once the puppy classes start kicking in and proper walks start happen your dog will be so much easier to deal with . Please don't make any hasty decisions, so many pups are re homed because people can't cope with the first few months. You need to look at the long term picture you'll probably have this dog for fifteen years so a few months of hardship are a nothing in your and your dogs lifetime and the benefits are so worth it


----------



## wbavos

getsome said:


> Can I ask a question about whether or not you've been able to begin puppy kindergarten? Are there classes you can attend, or are you limited by your vaccination schedule?


I could have taken the risk & put my 10 week old puppy (with proof of current vaccines--which would have only been up to 10 weeks at that point) but my vet highly discouraged it until fully vaccinated (usually 16 weeks). I can't wait to start the puppy classes! And walks!


----------



## Claire

Haha it sounds so familiar - my Liesel is around 16 months now, but I got her at around 8 weeks, and oh my gosh were the first few weeks tough. I was alone with her most of the time, at least when it came to the responsible stuff (people were always up for playing with her but never helping properly!!) and it's amazing how much more difficult everything became once I was lacking sleep. Barely had time to eat or shower, or so it felt, was walking around like a tramp for days on end with a glazed look on my face...
It DOES get better, as everyone here will tell you! My advice would be accept WHATEVER help you can get, don't be afraid to ask a friend or someone to take him just for an hour or two every now and then so you can get some other things done, or even just get yourself completely away from him for short periods. I found this immensely helpful the very few times it happened - though typically, after being so thrilled to get away, I was usually missing her and felt like a part of me was taken away within an hour or so!

I could not have done it with kids, so my goodness well done you. In a couple of months the most difficult (as in, constant attention) phase will be pretty much done with and you'll be seeing slow but steady improvement all the time. Just stay consistent and try to always stay patient. This helped with MY sanity as much as it benefited the puppy - if you let yourself lose your temper, the stress suddenly becomes so much more intense.

Good luck, wish I lived near you so I could come help you out and let the little rascal run around with my Liesel!


----------



## Claire

Oh and the verge of tears thing was totally me, too, in the early days. I think it was exhaustion mostly, and the feeling of just being totally overwhelmed. Remember to take deep breaths and remind yourself how the bond will just keep getting stronger, and pretty soon he'll be one of the most important things in your life. 

(Oh and remember not to OVER exercise him, especially at first - they learn to expect however much you give them!)


----------



## Suliko

*Lenalou*, it will get easier but not just yet. I have gone thru two Vizsla puppyhoods - one very naughty, one very obedient. 

There are few things I would suggest if you're not already doing them....and I wish I had found this forum before I went through all the crazy times with my oldest V Sophie. I'm not sure how the set-up is in your house for the puppy, but I wouldn't recommend letting Toby roam freely around the house. We fenced off an area in the kitchen for both of our Vs when they were puppies or had them in their dog beds chewing on bones while we were watching TV. No unattended free roaming. Like Texasred already suggested - a crate is an excellent solution to find some peace. Of course, crate training might take a little time, but it's well worth it. There are plenty of topics on crate training in this forum. 

In my opinion, there is no need to wait until Toby gets his last shots to expose him to outdoors at least a little. You just have to make sure it's a clean area, not a park or a place where there are many dogs. Yours or someone's backyard is enough. Puppy class will be fun and will teach Toby and you things, but it's only once a week (?)...the other six days you'll have to train and entertain Toby yourself. 

Dogs like rules and routine. Be consistent with what you teach him and what you want him to do. Just remember, he's a little pup and needs lots of love and care. Sometimes they just act silly because they are....well...puppies : Don't expect too much out of him just yet. 10 weeks is still a baby. 

If you search the forums, there is plenty of information on basically any subject. Maybe this thread will make you feel better -http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.msg51206.html#msg51206

Hang in there! We all have been there!


----------



## gem2304

Hi Lenalou,

I am currently going through the same emotions as you! my V pup is 10weeks old and I am wondering how much longer I can go without cleaning my house! 

I agree that using a crate is brilliant, I felt guilty putting him in his crate unless he was sleeping but I am now starting to use it as somewhere he can relax while I get on with my jobs around the house but it is still hard work! 

I can't wait to get him out walking (to tire him out and to get me out for a walk!) we are starting puppy classes next week and I am getting him booked in for some whistle training classes.

I understand everything you are feeling and I have also been in tears a few times but I have spoken to many dog owners that have all felt the same with their puppies and they assure me it does get better.

I have decided to take the approach of instead of getting stressed over the small things just to laugh as it won't last forever and one day i will miss the puppy days!

If you are an active family then you have everything to give your fur baby so stick with it and remember you are not the only one feeling this way!

reading your post has been quite therapeutic for me as i felt guilty for feeling overwhelmed.

good luck to you all x


----------



## Yvonne

Lenalou said:


> We've had Toby for almost 3 weeks now, he's almost 10 weeks, and has settled really well. He sleeps through, rarely has accidents during the day and is sitting and staying on command. We all love him to bits but I'm really struggling with the whole lifestyle change (I'm calling it post puppy depression!). I've been in tears most days with the whole strain of looking after him. My husband works long hours, I've got two young boys and 90% of the responsibility is falling to me.
> 
> I feel like I'm constantly in tatty clothes, sat on the kitchen floor and getting no housework done! A few times recently I've said he has to go, but in reality I'd be devastated.
> 
> I'm hoping that once he's had his last jab and we can get out and about it'll open up a whole new world.
> 
> Has anyone else felt so overwhelmed like this? Does it get better as they get older?!??


I started training classes with my vizsla at 10 weeks. It helped me meet other people in the same situation. She is almost seven and we only stopped training at the end of last year. She is very very intelligent. I also did agility with her and she loved it. I entered competitive obedience competitions, very nerve racking as mostly all collies and she came 4th out of about 40 dogs. Very proud. The more you do with them the better response you will have. Just a simple stay sit walk away, recall. I enjoyed training. 10 mins a day pays off. I also have lots of beds for her and if I am in the kitchen she watches me from her little bed. She snuggles on the sofa with me. They are with you always and that can be difficult. But it will get better. They are such amazing loving wonderful dogs. Eventually when you Exeter the house the response you get from a vizsla is amazing the welcome makes your day. Enjoy, relax just do what you can. You are doing great.


----------



## yaelg

Ours is 10 months now. And it's true. Can't be left unsupervised. He's finds things to be naughty about because he wants attention. He loves his people and is so adorable. It's hard to be upset with him. He is in his Advanced Training 2 class and does well with the structure. I think he was just 4 months at the start of his puppy training classes and it really helps to have someone to give us feedback. Also, when I need a day out to do errands or we are both at work, ours goes to puppy day care. He loves it. Loves to romp with other dogs and he comes home tired at the end of a day. Despite his distemper shots, he has had kennel cough once already. Easily recognizable and easily treated.


----------

